# Favourite Handel Opera Recordings?



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

I own some Handel Opera recordings and I want to know about your favourite ones. To me Handel is the best opera composer ever with about 42 musical dramas, some of them are highly dramatic and others such as Giulio Cesare contains one of Handel's most expansive and emotively powerful scores. He wrote many arias for the most outstanding celebrities of the time such as Senesino, an Italian contralto castrato.

There are too many recordings, I know, but some of them are above others. Let me to know your opinion about the best recordings or just your favourites.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Handel's operas are great but not, to my mind, the equal of Mozart's in terms of plumbing the depths of the human condition. However., there are many beautiful things to be found in them.

I have:

Julius Caesar / Jacobs

Rinaldo / Hogwood

Orlando / Christie.

Imeneo / Sperling


----------

